#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  localizar endereço pelo ip...

## novto

Bom pessoal blz?!?!?!

Sou novo por aki e naum entendo muito dessas coisas, mas estou pecisando de uma força.... é o seguinte, tem uma pessoa q está c passando por mim, e ela está passando meus dados para uma outra pessoa q deve ter problemas na cabeça e ker por algum motivo me achar, fica ligando para mim e tudo mais.... Aconteçe q eu descobri essa pessoa q c passa por mim ela as vezes entra nesses sites de jogos on-line, nesses sites tem chat... será q daria para mim descobrir da onde ela esta teclando (lugar) pelo ip dela??? Já ouvi falar q é um tipo de rastreamento q c faz... mas como???? rssss
Estou precisando mesmo galera.....

----------


## lss

traceroute traca a rota do ip
host mostra o host 
whois informacoes sobre provedor do sujeito.

----------


## demiurgo

vc pode dar um traceroute e chegar ao ip do roteador do provedor do kra, existem sites q vc pode usar pra localizar onde estah instalado determinad ip

outra coisa eh vc pegar o horario em q o kra estava conectado e passar o horario e o ip p/ provedor q ele pode ratrear e pegar o login q foi usado pra fazre a conexao, dae eh facil chegar no kra

[]'s

----------


## lss

aproveitando o problema do colega, como e simples alguem que nos conheca querer nos ferrar atraves desses chats, e mandando nossas informacoes para outras pessoas, esse negocio tinha que ser mais controlado!!

----------

